# Audio aufzeichnen?



## jonnej (19. Januar 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich dafür, dass ich mich noch nicht vorgestellt habe und meine "banale" Ausdrucksweise (ich vestehe noch nicht viel von der Materie). 
Aber meine Frage ist (für mich) von enormer Wichtigkeit.


Es handelt sich um Folgendes:

Ich besitze Sony Vegas Pro 8.0 und möchte damit das "Gehörte" aufzeichnen. 

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich überhaupt Geräusche aufzeichne, weder vom Mikrofon, noch von meinem Audioausgang.
Ich weiß nur das es zumindest bei Vegas 7 funktioniert hat, da ich es vor einiger Zeit damit gemacht habe. (Bitte nicht fragen wie, wenn ich es noch wusste, müsste ich nicht fragen  )

Nun ja, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich möchte wissen wie ich meinen "Audioausgang" aufnehme?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.



In dankbarer Haltung,

Jonnej


----------



## darkframe (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,


jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Ich besitze Sony Vegas Pro 8.0 und möchte damit das "Gehörte" aufzeichnen.


das Gehörte?

Nun gut, in Vegas müsstest Du eigentlich nur in einer Audiospur auf den kleinen roten Schalter im Spurkopf klicken. Damit ist die Spur dann aufnahmebereit. Dann kannst Du noch einige Einstellungen vornehmen (Stereo, nur links oder rechts) oder gegebenenfalls das Audiogerät auswählen, von dem Du aufzeichnen möchtest (abhängig von den Voreinstellungen bei den Präferenzen, Register Audio). Danach nochmal auf den roten Schalter klicken und die Aufnahme beginnt.

Wenn das z.B. mit dem Mikro nicht klappt, solltest Du zunächst mal überprüfen, ob Du in den Windows-Systemeinstellungen den Mikrophoneingang aktiviert hast. Mit Aufnahmen von den anderen Audioeingängen Deines Rechners sollte das ähnlich laufen, aber das habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert, da ich in der Regel vorher vorbereitete Soundfiles verwende.

Schau auch mal in die mitgelieferte Hilfe. Die ist eigentlich ganz gut.



jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Nun ja, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich möchte wissen wie ich meinen "Audioausgang" aufnehme?


Welchen Audioausgang? Ich verstehe ehrlicherweise nicht, was Du da aufzeichnen möchtest. Wenn's z.B. um eine CD geht, die Du gerade hörst, wäre es m.E. einfacher, den entsprechenden Track von der CD auszulesen und als WAV zu speichern. Oder meinst Du etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## jonnej (20. Januar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> das Gehörte?



 Ich sage ja, ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie. 
Ich meine das was aus meinen Boxen als Ton herauskommt. Und diesen Ton möchte ich aufnehmen... ^^

Im Anhang sind 2 Bilder. Ersteres zeigt wie es aussehen müsste, Zweiteres zeigt wie es bei mir derzeit aussieht und ich habe 0 Ahnung wie ich Vegas dazu bekomme das zu machen was ich will. -.-

Also ruhig eine detaillierte Erklärung für Dumme machen.  

In der Hilfe von Vegas finde ich nur rudimentäre Auskünfte über Audioaufzeichnung und das tolle "interaktive Tutorial" will bei mir nicht über den Punkt: "Ziehen sie den Teilungsbalken [...bliblablubb...]" hinaus. 
Im Handbuch selbst finde ich keinen Punkt über das aufzeichnen von Audiodateien. (Vllt. übersehe ich ja etwas -.-)
Ich werd mich jedenfalls erstmal durch die Hilfe und durchs Handbuch fressen.




> Welchen Audioausgang? Ich verstehe ehrlicherweise nicht, was Du da aufzeichnen möchtest. Wenn's z.B. um eine CD geht, die Du gerade hörst, wäre es m.E. einfacher, den entsprechenden Track von der CD auszulesen und als WAV zu speichern. Oder meinst Du etwas ganz anderes?



Ich meine meinen Frontausgang für die Lautsprecher.  Keine Angst, ganz so wenig Ahnung habe ich nun auch nicht, als das ich eine CD so kompliziert aufnehmen möchte.^^ Aber danke für deine Besorgnis.
Ich möchte ALLE Audiosignale, welche aus dem Frontausgang meiner Soundkarte kommen, aufzeichnen. 
Falls du einen einfacheren Weg kennst, als mit Vegas, dann wäre ich dafür auch sehr dankbar.



Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Jonnej


Nachtrag: das mit dem Mikrofon habe ich gerade eben hinbekommen, bringt mich aber in meinem Vorhaben nicht weiter... ^^


----------



## darkframe (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,


jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte ALLE Audiosignale, welche aus dem Frontausgang meiner Soundkarte kommen, aufzeichnen.


schön dass das mit dem Mikro schon mal klappt. 

Du meinst also z.B. Sounds aus einem Spiel oder von was-weiß-denn-ich-für-einer-Quelle aufzeichnen, die man eben nicht so einfach als Datei vorfindet? Hmm, damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Ich schaue mir das mal in den nächsten Tagen an. Vielleicht fällt mir ja was ein.

Ach ja, welches Betriebssystem nutzt Du denn? Mir fällt da gerade was ein: Stichwort "Stereo Mixer". Dazu findest z.B. hier einige Erläuterungen und auch gleich ein Freeware-Programm (Audacity), mit dem man solche Aufnahmen machen könnte. Unter Vista funktioniert der Stereo-Mix allerdings bei vielen Leuten nicht mehr und in Windows 7 ist es wohl ähnlich.

Statt Audacity könntest Du auch den No23-Recorder verwenden. Der ist auch kostenlos. Wie man unter Vista oder W7 den Stero-Mix aktivieren kann (falls von der Soundhardware unterstützt) ist sehr schön in diesem Tutorial beschrieben. Da siehst Du auch gleichzeitig den No23-Recorder in Aktion.


----------



## jonnej (21. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze im Moment Win7, deshalb musste ich mir auch Vegas 8 zulegen...  Na ja, dass eine was man will, dass andere was man muss...




> Du meinst also z.B. Sounds aus einem Spiel oder von was-weiß-denn-ich-für-einer-Quelle aufzeichnen, die man eben nicht so einfach als Datei vorfindet?



Ja, so etwas in der Richtung möchte ich! 


Gut, ich werde es mal mit No23Recorder versuchen. Das Programm scheint brauchbar zu sein und das Video-tut. ist ganz aufschlußreich, meinen Dank dafür an dich.

Aber wenn du dich mit der "Vegaslösung" beschäfftigen würdest, dann wäre ich dafür auch dankbar, ich schmeiß mein Geld nämlich nur ungerne zum Fenster raus. Und am Ende lernen wir beide etwas draus,  


Vielen Dank schon mal.
Und mit freundlichstem Gruß,
Jonnej


----------



## darkframe (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

so, gerade mal probiert. Also bei mir war der Stereomix wie im Tutorial beschrieben zu aktivieren (Win 7 64bit). Hatte ich noch gar nicht versucht, da es beim alten Motherboard nicht ging. Das jetzige ist erst vier Wochen drin, aber ich hatte bisher keine Veranlassung, das mal zu testen.

Okay, dann Vegas gestartet (Version 9.c Pro bei mir) und einen Versuch gemacht (Aufnahme des Tons eines laufenden TV-Programms von meiner SAT-Karte). Klappt hervorragend! Einziger Haken bei mir ist, dass ich relativ starke Störungen im Audio habe, die ich aber immer habe, also auch dann, wenn gar kein Programm läuft außer Windows. Wenn ich beispielsweise Daten von Festplatte zu Festplatte kopiere, kann ich das hören. Liegt vermutlich an den Kabeln bzw. schlechter Abschirmung. Die Aufnahme selbst ist 1A. Da sind sogar die Störgeräusche zu hören 

So, folgende Einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen (sollte in Vegas 8 ähnlich bzw. gleich sein):

Zunächst einmal habe ich natürlich den Stereomix in den Audiogeräten aktiviert (wie im Tutorial beschrieben), den Pegel erhöht (auch noch bei den Windows-Audiogeräten über die Eigenschaften des Stereomixes) und den Stereomix als Standardgerät gesetzt. Alles weitere erfolgt in Vegas.
Menü Optionen-> Präferenzen, Register "Audiogerät": Bei Audiogerättyp (ganz oben) habe ich den Windows Classic Wave Driver eingestellt. Das muss als erstes gemacht werden, sonst fehlt der Stereomix im nächsten Schritt.
Gleiches Register: Bei Standard-Aufnahmegerät habe ich den Stereomix eingestellt
Dann habe ich eine neue Audiospur eingefügt. Wenn im Projekt Dolby 5.1 für Audio eingestellt ist, wird im Spurkopf das Surroundpanorama eingeblendet. Da das Teil etwas Platz benötigt, sieht man unter Umständen den Aufnahmeknopf nicht. In dem Fall muss man nur mit der Maus zwischen Spur und den Spurkopf gehen, bis ein Doppelpfeil daraus wird. Dann zieht man den Trenner nach rechts, bis im Spurkopf der Aufnahmeknopf zu sehen ist und noch ein bisschen weiter, da links von dem Knopf noch der Spurwähler kommt (also, ob man Stereo oder Mono aufzeichnen will, nur links oder nur rechts usw.).
Dann klickt man auf den Aufnahmeknopf im Spurkopf. Jetzt sollten in der Lautstärkepegelanzeige im Spurkopf schon Ausschläge zu sehen sein, natürlich nur, wenn im Hintergrund schon etwas läuft. Gleichzeitig erfolgt die Abfrage nach dem Speicherort für die Aufzeichnung.
Die Aufnahme startet und beendet man dann mit dem gleich aussehenden Aufnahmeknopf unter den Spuren (da, wo die Bedienknöpfe für das Video sind).
Ach ja, nach der Aufnahme nicht vergessen, den Aufnahmeknopf im Spurkopf noch einmal anzuklicken. Ansonsten bleibt die Spur "scharfgeschaltet" für eine weitere Aufnahme.

Ich habe oben zwar immer Aufnahmeknopf geschrieben, aber genau genommen ist der rote Knopf im Spurkopf nur für das Vorbereiten der Spur für die Aufnahme zuständig. Du kannst nämlich auch zwei oder mehr Audiospuren gleichzeitig für die Aufnahme vorbereiten. So kannst Du beispielsweise gleichzeitig den linken und den rechten Stereokanal jeweils in eine eigene Spur aufnehmen.

Mit dem No23-Rekorder dürfte das dann bei mir auch funktionieren. Der kostet zwar nichts, aber ich brauche ihn auch nicht wirklich. Ich besitze ja auch noch Sony Sound Forge Pro 10. Damit klappt die Aufnahme ebenfalls 

Ach ja: Vielen Dank noch für Deine Frage. Ohne Dich hätte ich das wahrscheinlich nie ausprobiert. 

Und noch eins:


----------



## jonnej (22. Januar 2010)

> Okay, dann Vegas gestartet (Version 9.c Pro bei mir) und einen Versuch gemacht (Aufnahme des Tons eines laufenden TV-Programms von meiner SAT-Karte). Klappt hervorragend! Einziger Haken bei mir ist, dass ich relativ starke Störungen im Audio habe, die ich aber immer habe, also auch dann, wenn gar kein Programm läuft außer Windows. Wenn ich beispielsweise Daten von Festplatte zu Festplatte kopiere, kann ich das hören. Liegt vermutlich an den Kabeln bzw. schlechter Abschirmung. Die Aufnahme selbst ist 1A. Da sind sogar die Störgeräusche zu hören



Ich habe es Gestern auch noch mit Vegas hinbekommen. 
Das Videotutorial, von No23Recorder, hat mich auf diese "gloreiche" Idee gebracht!  
Leider habe ich auch ein kleines Störgeräusch in der Aufnahme (bei mir nur in der Aufnahme), nämlich ein ganz leises Summen, welches man hört, wenn man richtig aufdreht oder wenn in der Aufnahme alles leise ist. 


Eigentlich war die ganze Sache ja einfach, bloß erst einmal auf den Mist mit dem StereoMix zu kommen... 
Nun ja, es funktioniert und bei mir ist glücklicherweise nur ein minimales Störgeräusch vorhanden, aber vielleicht kommen wir auch noch dahinter wie man das beheben kann.


Ich habe den No23Recorder auch gleich wieder runtergeschmiessen von meinem Rechner, da ich mir ja keien doppelte Arbeit machen will. 
Erst mit NoR... aufnehmen dann in Vegas einfügen... Nööö da hab ich kein Bock drauf, wenn ich es auch gleich bei Vegas drin haben kann... 




> Ach ja: Vielen Dank noch für Deine Frage. Ohne Dich hätte ich das wahrscheinlich nie ausprobiert.



Dafür ist nichts zu danken.  Wir haben jetzt ja Beide etwas gelernt. 
Aber auch ein Dank an dich, ohne das Videotutorial wäre ich nie auf die Idee mit dem StereoMix gekommen.




> Und noch eins:



Einfach so im Satz abzubrechen gehört sich aber nicht...  
Was wolltest du sagen?


Ach ja, 2 Fragen noch. 
Welcher Art ist dieses Geräusch das du hörst (wenn du irgendetwas kopierst)? 
Wo kommt es her?


Zum Gruße,
Jonnej


----------



## darkframe (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,


jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Einfach so im Satz abzubrechen gehört sich aber nicht...
> Was wolltest du sagen?
> 
> Ach ja, 2 Fragen noch.
> ...


hinter "Und noch eins" stand ein anderer Satz, den ich dann doch weiter nach oben verschoben habe. Dass da die drei Wörter noch übrig waren, habe ich glatt übersehen. Schieb's auf mein Alter ;-)

Das Geräusch, nun ja, genau genommen klingt es, als ob man den Bits und Bytes beim Sausen durch die Kabel zuhören kann. Hmm, schwer zu beschreiben. Hört sich manchmal auch an, wie das Hochlaufen eines Festplattenmotors beispielsweise. Es sind relativ hochfrequente Störungen, die ich irgendwelchen elektromagnetischen Einstrahlungen innerhalb des Rechners zuordne. Also Netzbrummen ist es nicht. Ich denke daher an ein Abschirmungsproblem oder an ein fehlerhaftes Kabel im Rechner. Im Verdacht hätte ich das Audiokabel zum Frontausgang und auch das Audiokabel vom DVD-Laufwerk. Beide laufen direkt an den HDs vorbei und davon habe ich immerhin 6 Stück im Rechner, d.h., da gibt es eine Menge Strahlungsquellen in der Nähe. Ich hatte nur noch keine Lust, den Rechner aufzumachen und z.B. zunächst mal die Kabel abzuziehen, um zu sehen, ob es dann weg ist. Naja, muss ich mal ran. Da ich ja normalerweise über den Stereomix nichts aufnehme, ist es nicht so dringend, aber es nervt natürlich auch. Ach ja, ich nutze zur Zeit den Onboard-Soundchip. Vielleicht reagiert ja auch der empfindlich.


----------



## jonnej (22. Januar 2010)

> Schieb's auf mein Alter



 Oha, ja, habe mir gerade mal dein Profil angesehen, dahingegen bin ich ja noch ein junger Hüpfer. 




> genau genommen klingt es, als ob man den Bits und Bytes beim Sausen durch die Kabel zuhören kann.



Klingt mal interessant...

Und das Geräusch kommt aus den Lautsprechern, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe!? Dann muss es ja zwangläufig etwas mit den Kabeln oder der Soundkarte zu tun haben. Bei 6 Festplatten ist es durchaus möglich das deine Kabel nicht die nötige abschirmung besitzen oder (nach längerem Gebrauch) "beschädigt" sind und deshalb die Störung zu stande kommt. 
Das Problem dürfte, sofern es die Kabel sind, ja recht schnell gelöst sein. Auch wenn es die Soundkarte ist, muss man ja nicht unbedingt auf HighEnd-Karten zurückgreifen. 
Einfach die Lust aufbringen und den Rechner mal aufschrauben und ausprobieren. 
Ich weiß, die Lust für so etwas aufzubringen ist nicht leicht, es stört ja nicht wirklich. Ich schiebe solche Kleinigkeiten auch immer vor mir her, bis Sie mich richtig auf die Palme bringen. 

Wie alt ist dein System und seit wann gibt es diese Geräusche von sich?





> Audiokabel vom DVD-Laufwerk.



Das irritiert mich ein wenig, Audiokabel vom Laufwerk  Noch nie gesehen oder gehört...


Einen schönen Tag Dir noch,
Jonnej


----------



## darkframe (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

so, das Problem hat sich erledigt  Da war noch eine Systemeinstellung für den Soundchip, die ich übersehen habe. Da gab es noch einen Punkt, bei dem man die Lautstärke für die Wiedergabe der normalerweise über den PC-internen Lautsprecher ausgegebenen Pieptöne einstellen konnte (für Wiedergabe über den Soundchip). Die stand auf 100%, also volle Lautstärke. Nach Deaktivierung dieser Option ist nun Ruhe 

Ach ja, das Motherboard, die CPU und der RAM sind erst 4 Wochen alt, der Rest ist schon etwas älter. Nach Einbau des neuen Motherboards habe ich diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit einfach übersehen...


----------



## jonnej (26. Januar 2010)

Na dann ist ja alles wieder bestens. 

Falls du noch eine Idee hast, was das Rauschen in der Aufzeichnung angeht, dann nur raus damit! 

MfG Jonnej


----------



## darkframe (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,


jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Falls du noch eine Idee hast, was das Rauschen in der Aufzeichnung angeht, dann nur raus damit!


bei Dir oder bei mir? Bei mir lag's einfach an der vergessenen Einstellung. Ansonsten kann das alle möglichen Ursachen haben, wie z.B. ebenfalls irgendein in der Systemsteuerung aktivierter Audioeingang, der bei der Aufzeichnung über den Stereomix mitaufgezeichnet wird, Hardware (Störeinflüsse innerhalb des Rechners beispielsweise), Grundrauschen bei der Aufnahmequelle, zu hohe Kompression oder zu gering eingestellte Qualitätsstufe für die Aufzeichnung usw.


----------



## jonnej (11. Februar 2010)

Entschuldige die späte Antwort, hatte viel um die Ohren die letzten Tage. 



> bei Dir oder bei mir?



War bei mir, hat sich aber erledigt. Lag an der zu hoch eingestellten Aufnahmelautstärke.


----------



## darkframe (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,


jonnej hat gesagt.:


> Lag an der zu hoch eingestellten Aufnahmelautstärke.


he he he, ja, Tausend Knöpfe, Schalter usw. Da übersieht man schon mal was


----------

